# Tricks of Giving Metacam



## Troller (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi folks. So about a month ago me and the wife decided to neuter our Conan the Bunbarian and yesterday was the op. All went well and the Vet told me to give him cc of Metacam once a day for 3-5 days. She told me give it with a treat, like an apple but he only likes craisens and I'm not sure how to apply it. Anyone got tricks of the trade they can share?


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 19, 2013)

Glad the neuter is over and went well!

I'm not sure the way i gave Agnes metacam would work for you since Conan is such a big guy. I picked her up reclined her just a bit on my legs and held her head still and just syringed it in. She quickly realized she loved it so the next few days were very easy and she almost took it herself. Agnes is pretty chill though and is easy to handle. How about......can you maybe sit behind him with his back side between your legs and kinda hold him still and lean over him and syring it that way?

Also, Archie didn't need any metacam after his neuter. He was literally back to normal the next day so you may find Conan bounces back fairly well since neuters aren't nearly as invasive.

Good luck!


----------



## missyscove (Jan 19, 2013)

When I give syringed meds, I just hold them and syringe it in. You're looking to put it in the gap between their incisors and their molars. It's a little tricker with the syringe that comes with the metacam because although it fits wonderfully on the bottle, it doesn't have the smaller tip that can make it easier to get into their mouths. 

In general, I recommend syringe training your rabbits when they're healthy. I draw up a little diluted juice on occasion and syringe them that so they associate the whole process with good things.


----------



## majorv (Jan 20, 2013)

We had to syringe Metacam to our rabbit after she broke her ankle. As Christina described, we just held her and put it in the gap in her teeth. It turned out to be easy because she liked it too.


----------



## KaliQ (Jan 21, 2013)

It also turned out well with Sherbotsky as she actually would bite the syringe and try to pull it away from me! The first day my hubby held her while I gave her the syringe but the next two days she took it on her own. She was back to normal after just a couple days and didn't seem to need anymore. Good luck to Conan!


----------



## Troller (Jan 21, 2013)

Got lucky today, he just came up and started licking it. I only hope tomorrow we get as lucky.


----------



## Big Boy Wallace (Jan 21, 2013)

I've been having to give my rabbit meds 3x daily by syringe. One medication he loves and will just lick it up from a spoon. The other ones however, have become a battle! Today I tried mixing the meds with a little bit of organic baby food (strawberry apple), and he LOVED it, licked the sides of the bowl and everything. So that could be an option for you I guess? Find a flavour that he really likes first so you don't waste any of the meds. Good luck!


----------



## Thumperina (Jan 24, 2013)

My rabbits loved taking Metacam (from syringe) without any tricks or treats. I think it tastes yummy for them.


----------



## lagomorph (Jan 24, 2013)

We gave metacam mixed into a bit of mashed banana. Bunny loved it.


----------

